# Has anyone ever had their cockatiel spayed?



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

My whiteface lutino, Lilly, hit puberty hard. She started laying at 5 months. She has stopped laying but is still sitting her last egg. I love her dearly but she is not what I would consider breeding quality so I would like to nip this in the bud before it becomes more of a problem. I have done all of the usual things such as reducing the lighting and removing everything from the cage and rearranging it. I have actually thought about putting rocks in the bottom of the cage to discourage nesting. I hate the thought of putting her through surgery and haven't even asked my avian vet if he does this but I don't know what else to do. So I was wondering if any of you have had your cockatiel spayed and how did your 'tiel cope with the surgery?


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't think you can spay a bird without killing it


----------



## C M (Apr 3, 2010)

What Elenafan said. I've never heard of any avian veterinarian spaying cockatiels before.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

I dont think you can spay a cockatiel, Or any bird for that matter  Seeming they have a far more complicated reproductive system to mammals lets say.


----------



## MurphysMum (Nov 21, 2009)

Im sure you can. it was suggested to me before by a previous vet. I dint do it at the time thou because i dint know it could be done. My cockatiel died in the end because she kept getting egg bound


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

I still don't thing they can be because if you could people would sell them spayed so the population isn't so high.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

OK, before I go on to the "spaying" you might want to ask your Avian Vet about the Lupron Injections first, it stops the bird from laying eggs.

“Spaying” your bird is the most definitive way to stop egg-laying and it can be life-saving. However, there are downsides to this procedure. First, it can be costly. Second, there are significant surgical and anesthetic risks. Finally, at present when we “spay” a bird we only remove the oviduct and uterus and must leave the ovary in place. As a result, we estimate that in about 10% of birds, the ovary will continue to try to release eggs but they will have nowhere to go. These birds then have egg yolk in their abdomen and can become sick. This complication does not occur in most birds but it is important that you are aware of the risks.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you all for your responses. I know that it can be done and that it's risky but so is having a chronic egg layer. Solace, you make some very good points. I was hoping for a one time expence with spaying rather than a constant expence of hormone injections. I will have to discuss this in depth with my avian veterinarian.


----------



## luther349 (Apr 5, 2010)

most birds don't even try to lay eggs if they don't have a environment to breed in. removing anything that can be used to lay eggs in should stop it. i have had lots of birds and never had a problem with a hen trying to lay being i never try to breed them. that's why spaying birds isn't a big deal like with a dog or cat.

in some cases you might get a compulsive layer but as long as theirs not a male bird around her the eegs wont ever hatch of course being there not furtule.


----------

